# Brushed VaMoots SL



## CFBlue

*Brushed VaMoots SL (More Pictures)*

A sneek peek of another custom VaMoots SL. This time I asked the guys at Moots to send it to me UNFINISHED. I then sent the frame to Joe Bell, in San Diego, and asked him to scotch brite it and apply decals. The finish is amazing! For those who don't care for the bead blast look, this is a great option.


----------



## tigoat

Where is the frame?

I am thinking about doing the same thing to my Moots but it will be done by yours truly instead. I just got one of my Moots stems brushed as a way of practice and I like what I am seeing so far. I will do the frame next when I have more time this summer.

Just a note about asking Moots not to bead blast your custom frame, I think it would be better to have them bead blast it first, as it is sort of a way to stress relieve the welds. Of course, bead blasting is not like short peening but it does stimulate the welds and help relief the stress somewhat. 

Man, it looks like an awesome build with those parts in the picture. Not sure if I will be able to afford those LW wheels but those are on my wish list for now. Please post a picture of your finished frame if possible.


----------



## chuckice

The Lightweight box is very exciting.


----------



## Mootsie

*Tease*

I got all excited and then I saw the picture. Where's the frame? Don't tease us.


----------



## CFBlue

Your right Tigoat, the frame was bead blasted with less force, just enough to, like you said, relieve the welds. After that, brushing it was easy. I took the frame to Joe Bell and TWO hours later, I had the frame back.


----------



## wayneanneli

Frankly, this thread is useless without photos of the actual frame, not the box. Where is your sense, man??


----------



## tellico climber

Reminds me of being a kid on Christmas morning. You must be excited. Looking forward to the pictures. I think I need to pee.


----------



## Dick Rhee

Jesus that is going to be one hell of a build.


----------



## tigoat

zippi,

That is one outstanding Moots SL my friend! However, it is still a couple notches below Chuckice's SL , as he got the stem and seatpost from Moots as well to complete the whole package. Those are sexy wheels! :thumbsup:


----------



## CFBlue

Thank you Tigoat. A Moots post is on it's way. I also have a custom 74 degree Moots stem being made. It will be parallel to the 1 degree slope of the top tube. Both with no finish. I'm also having the Headbage Bedazzled. Should be Pimp.


----------



## chuckice

tigoat said:


> zippi,
> 
> That is one outstanding Moots SL my friend! However, it is still a couple notches below Chuckice's SL , as he got the stem and seatpost from Moots as well to complete the whole package. Those are sexy wheels! :thumbsup:


 Nothing like some LW wheels on a Moots!


----------



## CFBlue

*More pictures!*

Full view.....


----------



## chuckice

Nice!


----------



## Streetking

Very nice bike! :thumbsup: 

Jörg


----------



## tellico climber

That is one fine bike. I have always liked Moots finish with white stickers. I have never owned a titanium bike but if I ever do it will be a Moots. I bet it motivates you to ride more.


----------



## rePhil

*Nice...but*

Thats the first pic of a Moots headbadge I have seen that the screws weren't lined up.


----------



## CFBlue

It's a temporary headbadge until I get the other one back.


----------



## rePhil

*I feel better*



zippi said:


> It's a temporary headbadge until I get the other one back.



Who is doing what to it? Post a pic when you get it back


----------



## Dick Rhee

Picshooter said:


> Thats the first pic of a Moots headbadge I have seen that the screws weren't lined up.


Actually...mine don't line up either. I know I'm not the only one as I've heard some others mention it on the old Moots forum.


----------



## enriquevera2000

*... : O*

JOder OSTIAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

en mi puta vida habia visto tanta mengambreA junta....!!!!!!!!! 
es un pinche avion eso... no mamen el que se suba se orgasmea en plena carretera !!!!!!!!


----------



## MarcoL

*te mamaste!*

very nice indeeeeeed!! yesss it is a jet fighter!


----------



## CFBlue

Gracias. Esta bici me encanta. Es un avion.


----------



## mendo

I know this is an old thread. I'd love to see the completed build, with the seatpost and stem and the new head badge. Would be much appreciated. That thing is nearing perfection as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Bob Ross

Every time I think I've gotten over my Moots lust I return to this thread, and it just starts all over again.

Yes, please post pics with the Moots seatpost & stem! Although, I'm not sure my weak heart will be able to stand it...


----------



## chuckice

By the way, are those gen 3 lightweights? I thought that all gen 3's had solid black spokes...


----------



## illnacord

Sick!


----------

